# parenting book



## maxwall (Jan 8, 2013)

I’m a mother of a toddler and pregnant with another child. I was recommended a book called How To Be The Perfect Dad And Not F**k Things Up. It’s only small but it’s got some great info and has helped me and my partner through some quite treacherous times. I highly recommend it. Germinal Press: The Last Word: How To Be The Perfect Dad


----------

